# Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht :D)



## Gazelle (22. Juli 2011)

*Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hey Leute,

ein Freund meines Bruders möchte sich einen neuen PC anschaffen und ich konnte ihn nach langem Tam Tam endlich überzeugen dat Ding selbst zu bauen 

Jetzt steh ich eben vor der Frage welche Komponenten sinnvoll sind und gut zusammenpassen etc.
Ich dachte spontan an AM3+ mit AMD Phenom II X4 955 und einer HD6750, Teamgroup 8GB Speicher, nur hab ich meinen eigenen PC vor 3 Jahren gebaut und kenn mich nicht mehr so wirklich aus, der tuts nämlich noch 2 bis 3 Jahre 

Anders als im Thread von Almei hat mein Bekannter keine verwendbaren PC-Komponenten und verwendet, denk ich mal, höchstens eine Auflösung von 1680 x 1050! (Kann aber nicht schaden wenn der PC für höhere Auflösungen tauglich ist)

@Softy: Hab mir Lordacs Komponentenkiste angesehen, naja, hilft mir bisschen 

Vielen Dank schonmal für Feedback


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Dein "Grundgerüst" ist gut, ich würde in etwa an sowas hier denken:
450€PC | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Na da braucht Softy doch nur noch mit seinem Cardreader kommen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Na da braucht Softy doch nur noch mit seinem Cardreader kommen.


 
Wenn der TE einen braucht!


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Dem Vorschlag von Hans ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

Hier ein paar Alternativen:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed ~90
Board: ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 ~80
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~45
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30 oder HD103SJ 1000GB
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50 
 Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III~ 30 oder  Thermaltake V3 ~30
 Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ~12 (leiser, ohne OC), zum Übertakten EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12

CardReader ist ja in der Signatur


----------



## Lynx laser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

für was nutzt er denn den pc


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Lynx laser schrieb:


> für was nutzt er denn den pc





Gazelle schrieb:


> (...)
> Anders als im Thread von Almei hat mein Bekannter keine verwendbaren PC-Komponenten und verwendet, denk ich mal, höchstens eine Auflösung von 1680 x 1050! (Kann aber nicht schaden wenn der PC für höhere Auflösungen tauglich ist)
> (...)





			
				Titel schrieb:
			
		

> Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )


 BTW, dein Betrag ist eig. keine Frage.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gazelle (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Dem Vorschlag von Hans ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen
> 
> Hier ein paar Alternativen:
> 
> ...




Was hat es mit diesem Cardreader auf sich? 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed ~90 +
 Board: ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 ~80 Lieber Gigabyte: kannst du mir nicht auch eins auf dieser Basis machen?
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~45 
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30 oder HD103SJ 1000GB Im Endeffekt Scheißegal 
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50 Mir auch Wurst, soll einfach nciht auffallen
 Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III~ 30 oder Thermaltake V3 ~30 Xigmatek is top!
 Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ~12 (leiser, ohne OC), zum Übertakten EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 EKL definitiv zu schwer, ich hasse schwere Kühlbrocken: <760g
 Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130 Bitte kein ASUS, mir persönlich ist das Referenzdesign zu laut
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 ich dachte auch an Pioneer DVR-216
 Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12 gegen Enermax hab ich nichts einzuwenden, mein PC ist vollgestopft damit


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hmm, wenn es Gigabreit sein muss : Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970

Die Asus HD6870 ist recht leise, und nicht im Referenzdesign, alternativ könntest Du eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 nehmen.

Der Brenner ist eigentlich  Alle machen i.d.R. das, was sie sollen


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

NAja, wenn du nen vernünftigen Kühler zum Übertakten haben willst, dann ist der einfach nun mal schwer. Leicht und top Kühlung gibt es nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Leicht und top Kühlung gibt es nicht.


 
*hust* Kompaktwasserkühlung *hust*


----------



## tobibo (22. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> *hust* Kompaktwasserkühlung *hust*



Kostet halt 50€ aufwärts...
Zur graka...die VaporX ist immer sehr, sehr leise, aber auch sehr, sehr teuer, sodass man auch ne 560ti nehmen kann...
Alternativ zur sehr guten Sapphire würde ich die Hawk nehmen, bei der man aufgrund der starken Kühlerkonstruktion den Lüfter relativ leise regeln können solte.
Gibt hier auch iwo ein Review zur Hawk, musst mal suchen.


----------



## Micha77 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ja zur Hawk würde ich auch raten!


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Kostet halt 50€ aufwärts...
> Zur graka...die VaporX ist immer sehr, sehr leise, aber auch sehr, sehr teuer, sodass man auch ne 560ti nehmen kann...
> Alternativ zur sehr guten Sapphire würde ich die Hawk nehmen, bei der man aufgrund der starken Kühlerkonstruktion den Lüfter relativ leise regeln können solte.
> Gibt hier auch iwo ein Review zur Hawk, musst mal suchen.


 Naja! Das Referenzdesign der GTX 580 hat auch eine Verdampfungskammer (Vapor-Chamber). Leise ist sie trotzdem nicht! VaporX ist nur der Name, den Sapphire allen Karten mit einem solchen Kühler gibt. Und so teuer sind die Teile auch nicht 

Zur Hawk: Es gibt flüsterleise Hawks (HD 5770), relativ leise Hawks (HD 6870) aber auch enorm ohrenbetäubende aktuelle Karten. Da gibt es z.B. aktuelle Lightning- oder Twin-Frozr-Modelle, die sind viel zu laut eingestellt. Alles drei sind aber bezeichnungen für Modellreihen, die mit einem sehr ähnlichen bzw. gleichen Kühler daherkommen (Twin-Frozr = Name des Kühlers, Lightning = Für Extreme-Übertakter, Hawk = Lightning für den kleinen Mann).


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Ok stimmt, soo teuer ist die VaporX auch nich.
Hatte die irgendwie teurer in Erinnerung:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/605583
20€ teurer als die Sapphire.
Vom Twin-Frozr-Kühler gibt es halt verschiedene Versionen (bei älteren Karten gab es noch die Version 1g oder so, die aktuellen heißen Twin Frozr II bzw III).
Ja...bei MSI hört man viel von schlechter Lüftereinstellung aber das dauert ja keine 30 sec, das im Afterburner zu Regeln


----------



## facehugger (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Die Asus 6870 DC:

ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist angenehm leise und nicht im Referenzdesign:

ASUS EAH6870/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHC0-L0UAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wenn man es mit dem übertakten nicht übertreibt, reicht auch dieser CPU-Kühler:

Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH3-U08) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Ja...bei MSI hört man viel von schlechter Lüftereinstellung aber das dauert ja keine 30 sec, das im Afterburner zu Regeln


 
... und schon ist die Garantie weg, was man immer bedenken muss.


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> ... und schon ist die Garantie weg, was man immer bedenken muss.



Stimmt, aber ob die das merken??


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber ob die das merken??


 
Tja, den Wert der Grafikkarte würde ich halt nicht darauf verwetten. Selbst wenn du die Drehzahl runterführst und sie dann irgendwie kaputt geht (wieso auch immer, hat aber nichts mit dir zu tun) und MSI das dann herausfindet (wie auch immer, vielleicht speichert die GraKa das irgendwo im Bios), bist du der mit der Arschkarte.

Ich habe meine Karte jedenfalls noch nicht übertaktet oder an der Lüftersteuerung rumgeschraubt. Ich will sie später so verkaufen können, wie ich sie mal gekauft habe.


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, den Wert der Grafikkarte würde ich halt nicht darauf verwetten. Selbst wenn du die Drehzahl runterführst und sie dann irgendwie kaputt geht (wieso auch immer, hat aber nichts mit dir zu tun) und MSI das dann herausfindet (wie auch immer, vielleicht speichert die GraKa das irgendwo im Bios), bist du der mit der Arschkarte.
> 
> Ich habe meine Karte jedenfalls noch nicht übertaktet oder an der Lüftersteuerung rumgeschraubt. Ich will sie später so verkaufen können, wie ich sie mal gekauft habe.




Ach komm bitte, ich regel die Lüftung, als auch die Taktrate meiner EVGA GTX 260 je nachdem, welche Anforderungen sie grad erfüllen muss.
Ich denke kaum, dass die Karte Veränderungen durch Programme wie Afterburner oder Precision in irgendeiner Art und Weise speichert, selbst wenn.
Einfach nie eine frische Karte übertakten, bzw. auch keine teure 


Hat auch jemand ein 2500er Intel System zu bieten (500 €)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Keine Ahnung, mach sie kaputt und schick sie ein, mal schauen, ob du eine neue bekommst.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Hat auch jemand ein 2500er Intel System zu bieten (500 €)?



Bitte schön: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 ~25
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 ~42  
 Gehäuse: Thermaltake V3 ~30
 Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~140  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~6

Im Moment würde ich zum Intel-System greifen. Weder Preis noch Leistung(-saufnahme^^) vom Bulldozer sind bislang bekannt.


----------



## der_knoben (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Da ist aber nur nen 2400 drin.


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Da ist aber nur nen 2400 drin.


 
Das ist doch vollkommen egal, beim H61 Board werd ich wohl kaum übertakten und für aktuelle Spiele reicht die Leistung ja vollkommen aus 
(Zur Not investiert man 30 € mehr in nen Intel Core i5-2500k, weil ich werde kaum 20 € mehr hinblättern für 0,2 GHz Mehrleistung )

@Softy: Danke für die Hilfe bis hierhin!


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Du hast dich aber auf Softy verschossen 

Er hat aber wie immer eine gute Konfiguration ablefierert, kannst du so kaufen. Fürs Übertakten musst du aber 15€ (Board) + 25€ (CPU) + 30€ (Kühler) investieren, damit es funktioniert. Übrig bleiben dann über 30% Mehrleistung.


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Allerdings sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass man durch Übertakten auch bei Sandy die Garantie verliert, obwohl die Hersteller und auch Intel damit werben (auch irgendwie frech).
Zwar bekommt man, wenn die @Stock Leistung von Sandy nicht mehr ausreicht, schon längst bessere Prozessoren für das Geld, welches man sich hier gespart hat, aber ich würde mir die Option trotzdem offenlassen (kommt natürlich aufs Budget an).


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Übertaktung auch Spaß macht


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Du hast dich aber auf Softy verschossen


 
Softy ist halt ein Softy 
Nein, ich denke seine Konfis stoßen hier auf große Zuneigung, soweit ich das in anderen Themen feststellen konnte


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

540 euro und man hatt was neues


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

@Gazelle: Im Prinzip empfehlen wir alle das Gleiche, ob nun Softy, Quanti, Golden Mic, Hawk oder Ich. Du kommst immer zum Gleichen Ergebnis, nur weigere ich mich, Cardreader zu empfehlen 

@Bruce: Du musst das schon so verlinken, dass das nicht auf unsere leeren Warenkörbe geht.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

meine zusammentellung besteht aus Intel 2500K !

@Gazelle: Im Prinzip empfehlen wir alle das Gleiche, ob nun Softy, Quanti, Golden Mic, Hawk oder Ich. Du kommst immer zum Gleichen Ergebnis, nur weigere ich mich, Cardreader zu empfehlen 

antwort : hardwareforum Verschwörung die Personen .Sekte wie bei  *scientology*


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:
			
		

> meine zusammentellung besteht aus Intel 2500K !
> 
> @Gazelle: Im Prinzip empfehlen wir alle das Gleiche, ob nun Softy, Quanti, Golden Mic, Hawk oder Ich. Du kommst immer zum Gleichen Ergebnis, nur weigere ich mich, Cardreader zu empfehlen
> 
> antwort : hardwareforum Verschwörung die Personen .Sekte wie bei  scientology




Kannst du bitte deine Beiträge zum Wohle aller in normalem, lesbaren Deutsch verfassen?!


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte deine Beiträge zum Wohle aller in normalem, lesbaren Deutsch verfassen?!


 Das habe ich bestimmt schon 5-Mal geschrieben. Darfst gerne raten, wieviel es genützt hat


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> meine zusammentellung besteht aus Intel 2500K !
> 
> @Gazelle: Im Prinzip empfehlen wir alle das Gleiche, ob nun Softy, Quanti, Golden Mic, Hawk oder Ich. Du kommst immer zum Gleichen Ergebnis, nur weigere ich mich, Cardreader zu empfehlen
> 
> antwort : hardwareforum Verschwörung die Personen .Sekte wie bei  *scientology*




Ja genau, die Leute hier haben es sich bestimmt zur Aufgabe gemacht, arme "ahnungslose" Menschen wie mich in die Irre zu führen und ihnen die größten Schund PCs an den Kopf zu werfen 

@Huntertech: ja ich weiß, dass es euch auch gibt, es gab nur schonmal weiter unten ein Thema in diesem für Softy geworben wurde, deswegen dacht ich mir, mach ich das auch, im nächsten werbe ich für dich 


Mein alter PC könnte ein neues gehäuse vertragen, des rattert manchmal dermaßen nervig, da bin ich fast am ausflippen....normalerweise würde ich hier ein paar Kandidaten jetzt per Link posten, nur mit welchem Symbol geht das hier? Weltkugel, <>, # oder welches?



Um nocheinmal auf den PC für meinen Freund zu kommen, ich bin gerade dabei weitere Infos zu bekommen, welche Spiele, Auflösung etc., wenn ich da etwas weiß, sag ichs euch.


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich bin sowieso immer dabei, wenn ich gerade mal meine forumsaktive Phase habe... also erstmal die nächsten 6 Wochen 

Du kannst Links einerseits einfach posten, andererseits mit "" (ohne ") beginnen und mit "" (ohne ") beenden, andererseits kannst du auch nach diesem Shema vorgehen (wieder ohne "):

"*url=*Hier kommt deine URL rein*]*Hier kommt dein Text rein*[/url]*" (die eckige Klammer hinter der URL nicht vergessen!)


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Also Gehäuse zur Auswahl:
Antec Three Hundred PCGH
Fractal Design Core 3000
BitFenix Shinobi

So viel dazu, für weitere Anregungen bin ich natürlich dankbar.

Das Case sollte nicht mehr als 7 Kilo wiegen, stabile Seitenwände haben und auf keinen Fall rattern oder schwingen, da dreh ich durch


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich weiß nicht, welches davon nur 7 Kilo wiegt, aber stabile Seitenwände erhöhen auch das Gewicht! Und schwingen tun sie alle, wenn du Lüfter & Festplatten nicht mit Nachrüstteilen entkoppelst.

Lancool Dragonlord oder  CM HAF 922 oder CM 690oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ach ich denke ich werde das Antec 300 in der PCGH Edition nehmen und mit Dämmmatten von Kingmod versehen....dazu noch irgendwelche passenden Lüfter von Enermax oder Xigmatek


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Kannst du gerne machen. Das normale Antec 300 ist aber günstiger, da kannst du auch leisere Lüfter kaufen, da reinpacken und an die üftersteuerung anschließen. Kannst aber natürlich auch das PCGH-Modell nehmen. Dämmung brauchst du nicht, die Lüfter sind schon sehr leise und wenn du noch entkoppelst, ist das schon sehr leise. Die Seitenwand ist ja auch zu. Entkoppeln kannst du mit den Späzle (Lüfter) und die HDD mit: [FONT=&quot]Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3[/FONT]


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne machen. Das normale Antec 300 ist aber günstiger, da kannst du auch leisere Lüfter kaufen, da reinpacken und an die üftersteuerung anschließen. Kannst aber natürlich auch das PCGH-Modell nehmen. Dämmung brauchst du nicht, die Lüfter sind schon sehr leise und wenn du noch entkoppelst, ist das schon sehr leise. Die Seitenwand ist ja auch zu. Entkoppeln kannst du mit den Späzle (Lüfter) und die HDD mit: [FONT=&quot]Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3[/FONT]


 
Das normale Antec 300 ist aber auch nicht schwarz lackiert


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Innen schwarz  

Also meine Empfehlung wäre entweder eines von denen, die ich verlinkt habe unf ggf. die Lüfter austauschen oder das Antec 300 PCGH-Edition kaufen und so lassen, es ist wirklich für sich gesehen verdammt leise. Mit den Entkopplern passt das dann wunderbar.


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Innen schwarz
> 
> Also meine Empfehlung wäre entweder eines von denen, die ich verlinkt habe unf ggf. die Lüfter austauschen oder das Antec 300 PCGH-Edition kaufen und so lassen, es ist wirklich für sich gesehen verdammt leise. Mit den Entkopplern passt das dann wunderbar.



Und außen!!! 

Des PCGH würde so bleiben wie es ist


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

ich brauch eine Alternative zu dieser Graka:
ASUS HD6870

Entweder ne andere HD 6870 oder ne GTX 560 Ti


----------



## huntertech (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Es ginge die sehr gute MSI R6870 Hawk (im Leerlauf fast unhörbar im offenen Aufbau) oder die XFX HD 6870 Black Edition Dual-Fan (im Leerlauf aber deutlich lauter). Die anderen Karten werden nur noch lauter.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Diese hier wäre nicht schlecht: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Jetzt weiß ich auch welche SPiele er spielen will, dann können wir mal sehen ob es denn unbedingt eine HD 6870 sein muss:
gw2, minecraft und Emulatoren meint er.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Was meint er mit Emulatoren?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Für einen Gameboy-Emulator reicht die HD6870 aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Dafür reicht auch Llano aus.


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was meint er mit Emulatoren?



Ich denke er meint Spiele für die Wii


----------



## Lynx laser (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

ja dann reicht die aus DD


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Lynx laser schrieb:


> ja dann reicht die aus DD


 
Ich will doch nicht wissen ob die ausreicht, sondern ob man nicht eine billigere Graka nehmen kann und dafür das Restgeld in andere Komponenten verballern kann 

Also welche Möglichkeiten gäbe es da und kann man bei diesen Anforderungen auch eine andere billigere Graka nehmen und dafür mehr RAM oder CPU Leistung, oder was weiß ich, nen Cardreader vll., ge Softy


----------



## Lynx laser (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

ja kannst du natürlich . will er die auf max settings spielen ?? die spiele


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Also für die Anforderungen (mindcraft haha) reicht doch jede billiggraka.
HD 5770/HD 6770
Gts 450 o.ä. würden sich da schon langweilen.
Ich würde das restliche Geld dann in gute Boxen o.ä. stecken.


----------



## Lynx laser (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Also für die Anforderungen (mindcraft haha) reicht doch jede billiggraka.
> HD 5770/HD 6770
> Gts 450 o.ä. würden sich da schon langweilen.
> Ich würde das restliche Geld dann in gute Boxen o.ä. stecken.


langt  auch ne 5750 für 90euro bei mindfactory.de 
und ich würd das geld in ne gute soundkarte stecken wenn er boxen anschliessen will .


----------



## Gazelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Lynx laser schrieb:


> ja kannst du natürlich . will er die auf max settings spielen ?? die spiele


 
Alles Maximum!


(Ich dachte auch erst er möchte andere Titel zocken )


----------



## Lynx laser (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

jo da langt die 5770 bzw auch ne 5750  steck das geld in ne soundkarte oder so


----------



## tobibo (23. Juli 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:
			
		

> jo da langt die 5770 bzw auch ne 5750  steck das geld in ne soundkarte oder so



Ja aber die hd 5750 ist ungefähr 5-10 EURO billiger als die hd 5770 , welche schon einiges schneller ist.
Wenn du richtig viel sparen möchtest, kannst auch ne hd 5670/6670 nehmen, die dürfte auch noch reichen und kostet nur etwa 50EURO.
Ne Soundkarte lohnt sich nur, wenn du hochwertige Geräte anschliessen willst.
Also bei nem 50EURO Headset brauchst keine.


----------



## Lynx laser (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

ja wie gesaggt habe ich ja geschrieben wenn er noch boxen anschliesst . 
ja aber die 5670 is zwar günstig aber ned so stark . naja @te wann hast du vor zu bestellen


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie gesaggt habe ich ja geschrieben wenn er noch boxen anschliesst .
> ja aber die 5670 is zwar günstig aber ned so stark . naja @te wann hast du vor zu bestellen



Klar ist die ne Krücke, die gibts nur, damit die bei den billigen fertig PCs im Blödmarkt fett "jetzt mit brandneuer DirectX 11 Technologie für mehr Spielspaß und und schönere Effekte" draufschreiben können


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Klar ist die ne Krücke, die gibts nur, damit die bei den billigen fertig PCs im Blödmarkt fett "jetzt mit brandneuer DirectX 11 Technologie für mehr Spielspaß und und schönere Effekte" draufschreiben können


 
Da steht dann immer was von "neue DX11 Effekte in den Games erleben, jetzt möglich mit der neuen GT 430 mit gigantischen 3GB Videoram".


----------



## Lynx laser (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Klar ist die ne Krücke, die gibts nur, damit die bei den billigen fertig PCs im Blödmarkt fett "jetzt mit brandneuer DirectX 11 Technologie für mehr Spielspaß und und schönere Effekte" draufschreiben können


gabe es einen 'gefällt mir ' button gäbe es von mir mir ein dickes LIKE  . da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht . deswegen liebe kinder finger weg von fertigpcs


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Wenn GW2 nicht so anfordern ist (kenne das Spiel nicht), reicht auch eine kleinere GraKa. Ich würde eine HD 5770 nehmen, damit hat er dann für mehrere Jahre ruhe und kann auch aktuelle Games mal zocken, wenn er doch will. Die Hawk von MSI ist immer unhörbar, deutlich günstiger und trotzdem leise ist die PCS+ von Powercolor.


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht dann immer was von "neue DX11 Effekte in den Games erleben, jetzt möglich mit der neuen GT 430 mit gigantischen 3GB Videoram".



Hab ich sogar bei meinem letzten Saturnbesuch gesehen xD 
Da wurde ne gt430 mit nem I5 2300 als Gamerpc verkauft. Was ist denn das für ne Kombi???
@TE ja nimm ne HD 5770 oder HD 6770, welche billiger ist.


----------



## Lynx laser (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

alta was geht mit denen ab ne 430 mit nem i5 haha zum ablachen nur. oder wie die immer nur so die billigsten nts einbauen  xD


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Jop und die "Gamergehäuse" sehen alle aus wie Spaceshuttles und fallen fast auseinander, wenn man sie anfasst


----------



## Lynx laser (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

eben deswegen bauen wir die dinger selber --> mehr sicherheit und bessere harmoine der komponenten


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Meines ist mittlerweile... angesägt, weil ein neuer Lüfter reinmusste. Schell ein rundes Loch mit exakt 12cm Kantenlänge rein, 4 Gewinde, gut


----------



## Lynx laser (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

passt  meines kommt bald unters messer --> modding alarm


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich denke nach dem derzeitigen Stand, werde ich mich für folgende Komponenten entscheiden, ich hoffe er hat dann seinen Spaß damit 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 ~ 150
Board: AsRock H61 iCafe ~ 65
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~ 25
HDD: Seagate ST3500413AS 500 GB ~ 30
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3  ~ 40
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6770, 1GB GDDR5 ~ 90
Brenner:  LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 15
Gehäuse: Antec 300 ~ 50
CPU Kühler:Xigmatek Gaia ~ 20

Macht unterm Strich ca. 465 exklusive Versandkosten, also leider immernoch zu teuer 

Ahhhhhhh, Help me pls!

(Ich könnte des Antec in Wind schießen ?? würde 20 € bringen oder? Und dafür Xigmatek Asgard oder so etwas?)


Soll ich evtl. auch eine andere HD6770 nehmen, oder gleich ne HD5770???
Die kosten dann aber natürlich auch wieder mehr -.-


----------



## Lordac (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hallo,

beim Gehäuse könntest du z.B. das günstigere Cooler Master Elite 370 mit einem 140mm-Frontlüfter (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence) nehmen, auf den extra CPU-Kühler würde ich in jedem Fall verzichten weil der boxed-Kühler relativ gut ist.

Das Mainboard könnte man noch gegen das etwas günstigere ASRock H61M/U3S3 ersetzen und die CPU gegen den i3-2100 falls das Budget immer noch überzogen ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Bitte keine Seagate-Platte! Es gibt bessere, z.B. die teuren und sehr robusten von Western Digital (teurer) oder die von Samsung, die sind sehr schnell und halten ebenfalls verdammt lange. Entkoppler würde ich auch empfehlen!

 HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~7€)


Das Gehäuse ist OK, die Lüfter sind aber relativ unbrauchbar laut. Entweder die Lüfter tauschen:


Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€)


Oder direkt die PCGH-Edition nehmen, die sehr sehr leise Lüfter hat, eine geschlossene Seitenwand (bessere Geräuschdämmung) und innen schwarz ist. 



Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition (0761345-08300-3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wenn dir das allerdings dann noch deutlicher übers Budget hinausschießtm könntest du eben als Gehäuse das Asgard nehmen, den CPU-Kühler weglassen (der Boxed reicht ohne Übertaktung völlig aus!). Wie die Lüfterlage beim Asgard ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, dürften aber auch nicht allzu leise sein.

Die CPU würde ich aber nicht tauschen, da gehen dir 2 echte Kerne flöten.


----------



## Lordac (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hallo,



huntertech schrieb:


> Bitte keine Seagate-Platte!


im letzten Festplatten-Test von PCGH (ist einige Zeit her) war die Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 nur leicht hinter der Samsung Spinpoint F3, schlecht sind die also auch nicht!



huntertech schrieb:


> Die CPU würde ich aber nicht tauschen, da gehen dir 2 echte Kerne flöten.


Das hängt vom Gesamtbudget ab, wenn nicht mehr als der i3-2100 drin ist, fährt man damit auch nicht so schlecht. Irgendwo muss man Kompromisse eingehen wenn nicht mehr finanzielle Mittel da sind!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch einfach den Kühler weglassen, da der Boxed recht leise ist.
Und dann halt schauen, ob der i5 noch drin ist, wenn du ein billigeres Gehäuse nimmst.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im letzten Festplatten-Test von PCGH (ist einige Zeit her) war die Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 nur leicht hinter der Samsung Spinpoint F3, schlecht sind die also auch nicht!
> 
> ...


 Das mit der HDD war nicht so gemeint, dass Seagate jetzt schlecht ist. Ich meinte es eher so, dass es heute ziemlich sinnlos ist, eine solche zu kaufen, da die Samsung schneller sind, geringere Ausfallraten haben und vermutlich auch leiser sind. Das sollte nicht heißen, dass man Seagate auf keinen Fall kaufen sollte 

Klar, wenn es nicht anders geht, muss natürlich irgendwo gespart werden. Wobei die CPU doch schon ein Punkt ist, wo man es sich überlegen sollte, ob man hier wirklich auf 2 echte Kerne verzichtet.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

boxed kühler reicht im normalfall aus .

grafikarte von forum eine kaufen kommst du billiger weg .

wii spiele auf pc emulgatoren zu zocken brauchst du ne potente cpu mit 4 kernen


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Wieso sollte man für Wii-Spiele ne Potente CPU mit 4 Kernen brauchen? 

Ich hoffe doch stark, wir reden hier über legal gekaufte Spiele


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man für Wii-Spiele ne Potente CPU mit 4 Kernen brauchen?


 
Ist immer so, Emulatoren brauchen leistungsstarke Rechner, weil du eben die Hardware der Wii emulieren musst, das kostet Leistung.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist immer so, Emulatoren brauchen leistungsstarke Rechner, weil du eben die Hardware der Wii emulieren musst, das kostet Leistung.


 Achso.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Deswegen gibts auch keine Emulatoren für Xbox 360 oder PS3, weil die Rechner dafür viel zu schwach sind.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus, ich bleib beim PC


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Also für die Emus ist der i5-2400 Pflicht und daran gibts auch nichts zu rütteln...
Ich wusste nicht, dass die Samsung Platten besser sind, für die Ausfallraten usw. würde ich mir aber Links und Beweise bzw. fundierte Charts wünschen. sonst kann ja jeder sagen, dieses und jenes ist besser 

Plan sieht derzeit dann folgendermaßen aus:
Boxed Lüfter spart 20 Euro
Lautstärke vorerst scheißegal, deswegen Standard Gehäuselüfter.
Entkoppler vorerst auch nicht!

Passende Grafikkarte fehlt noch, vll. auch Erfahrungsberichte mit einigen 6770ern und 5770ern (Kostenpunkt: höchstens 100, am liebsten 90!)


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus, ich bleib beim PC



Jop, ich hab zwar den Fehler gemacht, mir vor 2 Jahren ne Wii zu kaufen, denn es macht eig nur Spaß, wenn man es mit ein paar Kumpels zusammen zockt, aber dann dafür richtig! (auch, wenn man von der Grafik Augenkrebs bekommt xDD)

@TE:
Ich wûrde auch versuchen den i5 reinzuquetschen, da 2 Kerne nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, auch, wenn sie jetzt noch geradeso reichen mögen.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass die Samsung Platten besser sind, für die Ausfallraten usw. würde ich mir aber Links und Beweise bzw. fundierte Charts wünschen. sonst kann ja jeder sagen, dieses und jenes ist besser



Hier ein (nicht mehr brandaktueller ) Link: Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität - festplatte

Ob Samsung, WD oder Seagate ist eigentlich  Nur von Hitachi würde ich die Finger lassen


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Es gibt eine Google-Studie, die mal die Ausfallraten von diversen Herstellern bzw. deren Festplatten dokumentiert hat. Kannst du ja Googlen 

Erfahrungsbreichte mit Grafikkarten?  Was willst du denn wissen, für sowas gibt es Tests ?!

@Softy: *hustÜ Deathstar


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbreichte mit Grafikkarten?  Was willst du denn wissen, für sowas gibt es Tests ?!



Ich will ihm nur keinen Mist andrehen, evtl. könnte es sein, dass 100€ vom budget abspringen 
Er muss sich vll. ein Betriebssystm zulegen, SB oder OEM?
Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen SB sei *******


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Nö, die SB (Systembuilder) = OEM reicht vollkommen aus. Also diese hier: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch)


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

SB heißt System Builder und ist eine Windows-Version (entweder 32- oder 64-bit), ohne Handbuch und Support, also das, was eh keiner braucht.

Was genau willst du denn jetzt wissen? Lautheit, langlebigkeit? Erfahrungsberichte sind Mist, sag uns was du wissen willst und wir suchen dir den Test raus


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Nö, die SB (Systembuilder) = OEM reicht vollkommen aus. Also diese hier: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch)


 
Den Schmarn peil ich eh nicht, was ist da weniger oder anders beim SB als Vollversion:

Ich mein: 

Vollversion: Win7 Vollversion
SB: Win7 SB/oder doch Service Pack ???hääääää???   

und warum ist die32-bit teurer als die 64 bit SB????? 


Das geht mir auf die Nüsse 




@headhunter: Lautheit, Leistung


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Die 32 bit ist teurer, weil fast nur noch 64bit gekauft wird. Daher ist da der Konkurrenzdruck höher 

Bei der retail Version bekommst du eine bunte Verpackung, vielleicht ein Schleifchen drum rum, telefonischen Support und lauter andere Dinge, die die Menschheit nicht braucht 

Mit 32bit können nur ~3,2GB RAM adressiert werden, daher solltest Du auf jeden Fall 64bit nehmen.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Die 32 bit ist teurer, weil fast nur noch 64bit gekauft wird. Daher ist da der Konkurrenzdruck höher
> 
> Bei der retail Version bekommst du eine bunte Verpackung, vielleicht ein Schleifchen drum rum, telefonischen Support und lauter andere Dinge, die die Menschheit nicht braucht
> 
> Mit 32bit können nur ~3,2GB RAM adressiert werden, daher solltest Du auf jeden Fall 64bit nehmen.



Du meinst mit Retail die Win 7 Vollversion?
Die kostet mehr als das Doppelte!
nur für Support, Verpackung usw.? ISN WITZ ODER?


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Jup, retail = Vollversion. Braucht wie gesagt kein Mensch


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Und für die 2. Bit-Version (32 + 64)!


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Und für die 2. Bit-Version (32 + 64)!


 
Ah jetzt versteh ich 


ok, ne Konfi mit SB für 500 Flocken wird schwierig oder, mit dem i5-2400?


Jetzt seh ichs erst, du bist ja stolzer besitzer des White Devils, klasse Mod....
Ist das dein erster Mod?


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Doch, das geht :

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 ~25
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 ~42  
 Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III~ 30 oder Thermaltake V3 ~30
 Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~12


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Doch, das geht :
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
> Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
> ...


 Softy hat's einfach drauf 

@Gazelle: Hast du den Artikel in der PCGH gesehen?  Ist mein erster Mod.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Doch, das geht :
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
> Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
> ...




NEEEEE 

Das sind ohne die beiden Lüfter ja schon 487 Öcken, da ist dann noch nicht mal Porto inbegriffen und kein OEM/SB


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ach, Du meinst mit Windows?  Da geht nur mit einem i3-2100 und einer kleineren Grafikkarte


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Wenn es denn uuuunbedingt sein muss 

 CPU: Intel Core i3-2100 (~90€) 
  CPU-Kühler: Boxed (~0€)
  GraKa: Asus HD 6870 Direct Cu (~135€)
  Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43(~80€)
  Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333  (~35€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BD lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~70€, BD schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)
  Gehäuse: Lancool Dragonlord oder  CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool) (min. 30€)
  SSD (optional!): Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB) (~90-165€]

  HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~7€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€; Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)



Ta daaaaa, 430€


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Aaargh doppelpost !?


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Ach, Du meinst mit Windows?  Da geht nur mit einem i3-2100 und einer kleineren Grafikkarte


 
Ja jetzt verstehst du mich, oder illegal, aber das wollen wir ja nicht.....

Nur mit i3, wääääh....2 Kerne kannste knicken 
Kleinere Graka ist drin, Guild Wars 2 muss halt auf Max. Details flüssig laufen! (Ich kenn die Anforderungen des Spiels nicht, aber meim Bekannten ist das wichtig)

Evtl. AMD-System mit nem X4 955? Wär doch sinnvoller als ein i3 


@huntertech: wo ist ein Doppelpost und was ist das?


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Im Bereich Gaming liegen der X4 955 und der i3-2100 praktisch gleich auf. Einen AMD Vorschlag hab ich Dir ja schon auf Seite 1 gemacht


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Doppelpost heißt, dass die arschlahmen Server hier bei langen Posts einfach 2 davon erstellen und da ich davon 3 täglich habe explodier ich gleich


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbreichte mit Grafikkarten?  Was willst du denn wissen, für sowas gibt es Tests ?!


 
Tests sagen nichts über die Langlebigkeit von Grafikkarten aus. Was nützt ein der leiseste Kühler, wenn dessen Lüfterlager nach 6 Monaten kaputt gehen und dann vor sich her rattern. 



Softy schrieb:


> Im Bereich Gaming liegen der X4 955 und der i3-2100 praktisch gleich auf. Einen AMD Vorschlag hab ich Dir ja schon auf Seite 1 gemacht



Aber auch nur da, wo wirklich 4 Kerne nicht anliegen, sonst ist der 955 weg, weil 4 physikalische Kerne einfach nicht nur SMT ersetzbar sind.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tests sagen nichts über die Langlebigkeit von Grafikkarten aus. Was nützt ein der leiseste Kühler, wenn dessen Lüfterlager nach 6 Monaten kaputt gehen und dann vor sich her rattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber auch nur da, wo wirklich 4 Kerne nicht anliegen, sonst ist der 955 weg, weil 4 physikalische Kerne einfach nicht nur SMT ersetzbar sind.


 Ich weiß, dass es keine Tests über die Langlebigkeit gibt. Ich will doch nur wissen, was der TE von uns will


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich mach mal ne Konfi in Anlehnung an die Forenbeiträge:

Enthalten wird im Budget von 500€ Windows SB sein, also der PC wird auf 400 € Basis zusammengestellt, da Porto ja auch noch hinzukommt 

Dann sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus: Keine 6870 von ASUS und kein i5-2400 
Welche Grafikkarte ist dann empfehlenswert?

So siehts wohl Preislich aus:

CPU: max. 100€
Graka: max. 100€

Ja leck, schon die Hälfte des Budgets verballert

HDD: max. 30€
RAM: max. 25€
NT: max. 40€

Sind noch 105 € übrig für Gehäuse, Mainboard, Laufwerk 

Das ist doch mal eine interessante Aufgabe, oder?



@headhunter: Du darfst Gazelle zu mir sagen, ich erlaub es dir


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Irgendwann gehen die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten und empfehlenswerten Komponenten aus 

Stell Dir am besten aus den bereits gemachten Vorschlägen was zusammen und poste das dann hier. Für den finalen Segen


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Irgendwann gehen die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten und empfehlenswerten Komponenten aus
> 
> Stell Dir am besten aus den bereits gemachten Vorschlägen was zusammen und poste das dann hier. Für den finalen Segen


 
Für den finalen Segen 

Am besten ich könnte ihn überreden mehr Kohle zu investieren


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hier mein Vorschlag:

CPU: X4 955
RAM: G.Skill 4GB
Board: MSI 770-C45
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS
NT: XFX Core 450W
Gehäuse: Asgard III
HDD: Samsung 500GB
Graka: MSI HD 5770 Hawk


Ich hoffe ich werd nicht gleich gelüncht 


+ Windows SB: Windows 7 SB 64-bit
+ Porto


ca. 500 €


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus 

Board würde ich allerdings AM3+ nehmen, z.B. ASUS M5A78L-M LX, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFW0-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus
> 
> Board würde ich allerdings AM3+ nehmen, z.B. ASUS M5A78L-M LX, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFW0-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Den Unterschied zwischen 770 und 760 und 870 oder 970, merkt man den?
Und warum AM3+?

Wenn dann ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Nein, der Chipsatz ist eher nebensächlich, es sind eben mehr Features integriert (z.B. SATA3) und der Stromverbrauch ist etwas geringer. Aber die Performance ist so gut wie gleich.

Entscheidend ist der Sockel, und da würde ich AM3+ nehmen, damit bei Bedarf mal ein Bulldozer draufpasst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen 770 und 760 und 870 oder 970, merkt man den?
> Und warum AM3+?
> 
> Wenn dann ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3


 
770 und 760 sind alt, die neuen brauchen weniger Strom.
Der neue 970 kann neben Crossfire nun auch SLI.
AM3+ ist wichtig, nur darauf laufen die Bulldozer korrekt.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 770 und 760 sind alt, die neuen brauchen weniger Strom.
> Der neue 970 kann neben Crossfire nun auch SLI.
> AM3+ ist wichtig, nur darauf laufen die Bulldozer korrekt.


 
Der neue 970 ist auch um Welten zu teuer und sprengt sein Budget!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Der neue muss ja auch nicht sein, er kann auch ein 870 Brett nehmen. Aber meist gibts nur die alten Onboard Dinger mit AM3+


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Der Chipsatz ist egal, hauptsache er hat den AM3+-Sockel, damit er später auf Bulldozer aufrüsten kann und alle Funktionen nutzen kann.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Der Chipsatz ist egal, hauptsache er hat den AM3+-Sockel, damit er später auf Bulldozer aufrüsten kann und alle Funktionen nutzen kann.



Dem vertraue ich nun mal 

Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass er wohl kaum auf Bulldozer aufrüsten wird


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Dem vertraue ich nun mal
> 
> Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass er wohl kaum auf Bulldozer aufrüsten wird


 Wem vertraust du?


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wem vertraust du?


 
Na dir, sonst würd ich das ja nicht unter dein zitat schreiben


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Na dir, sonst würd ich das ja nicht unter dein zitat schreiben


 Dann hättest du den Satz mit "Dir" und nicht mit "Dem" beginnen müssen 

Bully wird wohl in einigen Jahren ganz nett als Aufrüstaktion werden.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Dann hättest du den Satz mit "Dir" und nicht mit "Dem" beginnen müssen
> 
> Bully wird wohl in einigen Jahren ganz nett als Aufrüstaktion werden.



Nein ich vertraue "dem" was du gesagt hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

wie sieht es denn nun aus, was ist nun geplant?


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

CPU: X4 955
RAM: G.Skill 4GB
Board: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS
NT: XFX Core 450W
Gehäuse: Asgard III
HDD: Samsung 500GB
Graka: MSI HD 5770 Hawk
Windows SB: Windows 7 SB 64-bit


Das ist geplant!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Passt auch.


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Sieht gut aus. Graka könnte man zu dem Preis auch eine etwas flottere  Sapphire Radeon HD 6790, 1GB GDDR5 nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Kein Geld für irgendwas aber ne Hawk


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Graka könnte man zu dem Preis auch eine etwas flottere  Sapphire Radeon HD 6790, 1GB GDDR5 nehmen.


 

Oh, ja du hast Recht, ich bin davon ausgegangen die Hawk kostet 99,95€  (@headhunter)

Dann pack ich lieber diese drauf 

Softy hat wie immer Recht 




@headhunter: Die Graka und der Prozi sind das wichtigste, ich würde auch ein 10 € Board nehmen, wenn es gut wär


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Who the fûck is headhunter? 



Gazelle schrieb:


> Softy hat wie immer Recht



(Lötkolben)Götter sind unfehlbar 

Ein 2. Gehäuselüfter wäre nicht schlecht, z.B. ein Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Who the fûck is headhunter?



Ach, ich mein huntertec 

Lüfter hab ich noch vorrätig, die braucht er nicht unbedingt kaufen


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ok hab grad mit meinem Bekannten telefoniert (ich muss fairerweise erwähnen er ist 14): 

Monitor: iiyama AS 4316 UTc 
Auflösung: max. 1280 x 1024

Spiele: Guild Wars 2, CoD MW3, Emulatoren: GameCube, Playstation 2

PC: Lautstärke und alles egal nur gut 
Headset für 10€ also onboard Sound!


Andere Dinge wird der PC nicht verrichten, also wenn es eine billigere Konfi sein kann, auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Bei der Auflösung reicht eine noch günstigere Grafikkarte, so um die 50€. In dem Preisbereich kenne ich mich aber zuwenig für eine konkrete Empfehlung aus


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ok, ich denke ich lass die Konfi so, viel falsch machen kann man eh nicht.
Vll. tausche ich die Graka aus und nehme dafür ein besseres Board, mal sehen.
Oder er bekommt einen i3, da er auf max. Details spielen will sollte die Graka schon min. eine HD 6670 sein!


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich heiße huntertec*h* 

Ein besseres Board bringt es nicht, die können ja nicht mehr als mehr Ausstattung bieten.


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Man hat einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobibo (24. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Auflösung reicht eine noch günstigere Grafikkarte, so um die 50€. In dem Preisbereich kenne ich mich aber zuwenig für eine konkrete Empfehlung aus



Ja das wäre dann eine HD 5670, welche aber knapp halb so schnell wie eine HD 5770 ist und mind 50Euro kostet.
Die würde gerade noch langen, aber sollte doch mal was aktuelleres gezockt werden, ärgert man sich dann, solch eine Billigkarte genommen zu haben.
@TE: Nimm einfach die HD 5770 un dein Kumpel wird glücklich xD


----------



## Gazelle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Graka könnte man zu dem Preis auch eine etwas flottere  Sapphire Radeon HD 6790, 1GB GDDR5 nehmen.


 
@tobibo: Ich werde diese Sapphire nehmen


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:
			
		

> @tobibo: Ich werde diese Sapphire nehmen



Brav  
Poste nochmal deine finale Konfig, für den letzten Schliff^^


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

CPU: X4 955
RAM: G.Skill 4GB
Board: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS
NT: XFX Core 450W
Gehäuse: Asgard III
HDD: Samsung 500GB
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6790, 1GB GDDR5
Windows SB: Windows 7 SB 64-bit


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Sieht garnicht so übel aus  Aber ob ein Board mit 700er-Chipsatz so geeignet für Bulldozer ist


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

So sieht das dann aus, genau 500 Euro (naja fast )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Sieht garnicht so übel aus  Aber ob ein Board mit 700er-Chipsatz so geeignet für Bulldozer ist


 
Niemand hat etwas gesagt von Bulldozer, wenn der kommen sollte, dann gibts auch gleich ein neues Board!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hach, ich mag meinen leeren Warenkorb!
Poste bitte die einzelnen Links zu den Produkten, damit iwr wissen, was du kaufst!


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hach, ich mag meinen leeren Warenkorb!
> Poste bitte die einzelnen Links zu den Produkten, damit iwr wissen, was du kaufst!


 
Wenn du etwas weiter oben schaust findest du vll sogar Links


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gesagt von Bulldozer, wenn der kommen sollte, dann gibts auch gleich ein neues Board!


 Wozu denn? Bulldozer passt doch auf AM3+ (ist ja sein Sockel), also warum ein neues Board kaufen . Ich würde nur mind. einen 800er-Chipsatz nehmen, die 700er werden langsam alt.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Aber dann sprengts wieder das Budget: 
Das GigaByte 1
das AsRock 1
das GigaByte2
oder das Asus 1
oder GigaByte 3
oder AsRock 2


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Klar kannst Du ein AM3+ Board mit 7xx Chipsatz nehmen. Der 8xx und 9xx Chipsatz hat ein paar Features mehr (z.B. SATA3, SLI-Unterstützung), und der Stromverbrauch ist geringfügig geringer. Wenn Du das in Kauf nehmen kannst, reicht ein 760G Chipsatz aus.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Softy schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du ein AM3+ Board mit 7xx Chipsatz nehmen. Der 8xx und 9xx Chipsatz hat ein paar Features mehr (z.B. SATA3, SLI-Unterstützung), und der Stromverbrauch ist geringfügig geringer. Wenn Du das in Kauf nehmen kannst, reicht ein 760G Chipsatz aus.


 
Sata 3 ist schneller, pfff, interessiert einen 14-Jährigen bestimmt nicht, bzw. merkt er eh nicht wie schnell oder langsam sein PC ist, SLI oder Crossfire kommt nie in Frage.
Eventuelle Lüfter, die noch zusätzlich zu dem einen vorhandenen im Asgard und zum CPU Kühler angeschlossen werden müssen, lass ich über das Netzteil laufen.
SSD braucht er nicht, soll er sich bisschen gedulden beim Hochfahren.
Die Kühlblöcke auf teureren Boards kann ich nachrüsten bei EKL mit "Ötzi" oder Thermalright "HR-05/IFX".

Alles in allem wäre nur der Stromverbrauch ein Thema, wie viel würde das ausmachen 760 zu 870 zu 970?


----------



## Aufpassen (25. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:
			
		

> Sata 3 ist schneller, pfff, interessiert einen 14-Jährigen bestimmt nicht, bzw. merkt er eh nicht wie schnell oder langsam sein PC ist...



Würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern..

Bestes Beispiel Koyote (14 J.) aus unserem Forum, der seine eigenen Casemods, Wasserkühlungen usw.. macht.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Zum Stromverbrauch: Der hängt nicht nur vom Chipsatz ab, sondern auch vom jeweiligen Board/Hersteller selbst. Hier eine Übersicht: ASUS Crosshair V Formula (AMD 990FX) : Stromverbrauch - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern..
> 
> Bestes Beispiel Koyote (14 J.) aus unserem Forum, der seine eigenen Casemods, Wasserkühlungen usw.. macht.


 
Koyote ist auch eine Ausnahme, wirklich, es interessiert ihn nicht, seine Aussage war: "...der muss einfach gut sein."
Sagt schon alles, oder? 



Wo kann ich mir die Mods von Koyote ansehen?

@Softy: Und sie bringen vll. UEFI noch mit


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mir die Mods von Koyote ansehen?



Suchfunktion FTW : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...bau-des-festplattenkaefigs-abgeschlossen.html



Gazelle schrieb:


> @Softy: Und sie bringen vll. UEFI noch mit



UEFI gibts nur beim 8xx und 9xx Chipsatz. Aber das wäre für mich kein Kaufkriterium, UEFI ist ein bisschen bunter und mit der Maus steuerbar. Da geht man normalerweise am Anfang ein paar Mal rein, um Einstellungen anzupassen, und dann nie wieder


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Da frag ich mich doch woher der kleine Junge das Geld nimmt 


Und wo sieht man da das ganze Case und alles fertig?


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal eine Frage:
Bei den neuen AM3+ Boards sehen die CPU Kühler Sockel komisch aus bzw. da fehlt doch etwas???? 
Irgendwie weiß ich nicht was cih damit anfangen soll. 

Beispiel:

Neuer Sockel
Alter Sockel

WTF???


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Was meinst Du damit? Der AM3 Sockel ist weiß, der AM3+ schwarz.  Der Lochabstand zur Kühlerbefestigung ist gleich, daher passt jeder AM3-Kühler auf AM3+ und umgekehrt.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich bin auch 15, mein System siehst du ja in der Sig  Hatte ich auch schon mit 14, innerhalb des nächsten Jahres kommt das NZXT Phantom als Gehäuse (140€) und eine Wasserkühlung (200-300€), danach dann eine neue GraKa (mind. 200€).  Ohne SSD geht sowieso nix 

Der alte Sockel (AM3) ist weiß, der neue (AM3+) schwarz, damit man sie unterscheiden kann. Auf dem alten soll Bulldozer nicht alle Funktionen bieten können und es ist den Herstellern überlassen, ob sie Bulldozer per BIOS-Update unterstützen oder nicht, bei AM3+ passt Bully 100%ig.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nochmal eine Frage:
> Bei den neuen AM3+ Boards sehen die CPU Kühler Sockel komisch aus bzw. da fehlt doch etwas????
> Irgendwie weiß ich nicht was cih damit anfangen soll.
> 
> ...


 


huntertech schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 15, mein System siehst du ja in der Sig  Hatte ich auch schon mit 14, innerhalb des nächsten Jahres kommt das NZXT Phantom als Gehäuse (140€) und eine Wasserkühlung (200-300€), danach dann eine neue GraKa (mind. 200€).  Ohne SSD geht sowieso nix
> 
> Der alte Sockel (AM3) ist weiß, der neue (AM3+) schwarz, damit man sie unterscheiden kann. Auf dem alten soll Bulldozer nicht alle Funktionen bieten können und es ist den Herstellern überlassen, ob sie Bulldozer per BIOS-Update unterstützen oder nicht, bei AM3+ passt Bully 100%ig.



So jetzt mal blöde Frage, was arbeitest du denn bitte als 15-Jähriger? 
Und woher hast du das ganze Wissen und das handwerkliche Geschick?

Ich bin 21 und hab erst einen PC "gebaut" und noch nie etwas im BIOS gedreht oder sonst etwas, das wird bei mir jetzt alles erst noch kommen und dann gibts Tagebuch und Probs usw. 
Ach, wie ich mich drauf freue 


@Softy: ja ich meinte nicht den Sockel an sich sry....das Plastik (Beim Neuer Sockel das schwarze, da fehlt was, beim Alter Sockel das blaue, da ist das Plastik komplett um den Sockel herum) außenrum für den Kühler meinte ich


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Also ich arbeite als erfolgreicher Schüler im städtischen Gymnasium, natürlich ehrenamtlich  Das Wissen kommt aus der PC Games Hardware und von den Anderen hier im Forum. Das handwerkliche Geschick... naja, gehört eben dazu, wenn man PCs baut und für sowas wie Lackierarbeiten (siehe Casemod in der Signatur) ist Papa verantwortlich  Sowas wie Umgang mit dem BIOS/UEFI gehört für einen Nerd zur Standardausstattung 

Das Blaue beim alten Sockel ist beim Neuen nur einfach schwarz, ist schwer zu sehen, aber es ist da. Das ist die Kühlerhalterung, die von manchen Kühlern genutzt wird.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite als erfolgreicher Schüler im städtischen Gymnasium, natürlich ehrenamtlich  Das Wissen kommt aus der PC Games Hardware und von den Anderen hier im Forum. Das handwerkliche Geschick... naja, gehört eben dazu, wenn man PCs baut und für sowas wie Lackierarbeiten (siehe Casemod in der Signatur) ist Papa verantwortlich  Sowas wie Umgang mit dem BIOS/UEFI gehört für einen Nerd zur Standardausstattung
> 
> Das Blaue beim alten Sockel ist beim Neuen nur einfach schwarz, ist schwer zu sehen, aber es ist da. Das ist die Kühlerhalterung, die von manchen Kühlern genutzt wird.


 
Seh ich doch 
Aber da fehlt zwischen den beiden schwarzen Klötzen doch die Verbindung! 

Soso, du bist also kriminell, keine Arbeit, fleißiger Schüler, Nerd, sehr verdächtig


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Seh ich doch
> Aber da fehlt zwischen den beiden schwarzen Klötzen doch die Verbindung!
> 
> Soso, du bist also kriminell, keine Arbeit, fleißiger Schüler, Nerd, sehr verdächtig


 Was für Klötze/Verbindungen? 

Kriminell nicht, Zeugnisschnitt von 1,0, sehr fleißig und Nerd, wenn du es genau wissen willst


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Klötze/Verbindungen?
> 
> Kriminell nicht, Zeugnisschnitt von 1,0, sehr fleißig und Nerd, wenn du es genau wissen willst



What 1,0 wtf xD
Hast die lehrer bestochen?! (oder ihnen nen PC gebaut)  xD


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> What 1,0 wtf xD
> Hast die lehrer bestochen?! (oder ihnen nen PC gebaut)  xD


 
Der hat kein 1,0 
Ansonsten solltest du einen Beweis liefern!

Ich meine mit Klötzen folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das in den roten Markierungen fehlt!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> What 1,0 wtf xD
> Hast die lehrer bestochen?! (oder ihnen nen PC gebaut)  xD


 Nee, ich bin fleißig


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin fleißig


 
Beweis es, und verstehst du jetzt was ich mein?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ok. Hab mal Namen, Stadt und Name d. Schule weggemacht, will ja nicht zu viel verraten  Kunst mal nicht mitgerechnet, das ist ja 1. HJ.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ok. Hab mal Namen, Stadt und Name d. Schule weggemacht, will ja nicht zu viel verraten  Kunst mal nicht mitgerechnet, das ist ja 1. HJ.


 
ich glaube jetzt einfach mal, dass das DEIN Zeugnis sei und wünsche dir viel Glück zum Titel "Streber des Jahres", HAHAHAHAHA Sport auch "Sehr gut", ich find das Zeugnis schon noch iwo im Inet


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> ich glaube jetzt einfach mal, dass das DEIN Zeugnis sei und wünsche dir viel Glück zum Titel "Streber des Jahres", HAHAHAHAHA Sport auch "Sehr gut", ich find das Zeugnis schon noch iwo im Inet


 Das wirst du im Netz nicht finden, es sei denn Facebook veröffentlicht nicht öffentlich sichtbare Fotos doch 

Aber btt: Gab es noch Fragen?

PS: Shice doch auf das Klötzchen, die Kühler halten trotzdem.


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Haha LateinISCH, sehr nice xD 
Ich hab in BK ne 5 xD, aber in Franz, Latein, Sport, Geschi und Musik auch ne 1 

Ja, jetzt ist aber mal Schluss mit dem Gespamme xDD


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Haha LateinISCH, sehr nice xD
> Ich hab in BK ne 5 xD, aber in Franz, Latein, Sport, Geschi und Musik auch ne 1
> 
> Ja, jetzt ist aber mal Schluss mit dem Gespamme xDD


 
@Tobibo: Danke, keine Schule schreibt Lateinisch 

@headhunter  : Hab ich noch Fragen?

CPU: i3-2100
Board: ASRock H61iCAFE H61 GVSA
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W 
HDD: Samsung 500GB F3
LW: LG GH22NS
RAM: Teamgroup 8GB oder G.Skill 4GB
Graka: Sapphire HD 6790
Gehäuse: Asgard III

CPU: X4 955
RAM: G.Skill 4GB
Board: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS
NT: XFX Core 450W
Gehäuse: Asgard III
HDD: Samsung 500GB
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6790, 1GB GDDR5

+Windows SB: Windows 7 SB 64-bit

Jetzt mal abschließend: Welches der beiden Systeme? 
Das Intel ist 12€ teurer!


verwendete Komponenten:
Monitor: iiyama AS 4316 UTc 
Auflösung: max. 1280 x 1024

Spiele: Guild Wars 2, CoD MW3, Emulatoren: GameCube, Playstation 2


+ Kein Übertakten
+ Kein Aufrüsten auf Bulldozer! Wenn dann kommt in ein paar Jahren eher ein neuer PC!!!
+ 14-Jähriger ohne Ahnung 
+ 1280 x 1024 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
+ Budget von 500 € darf auf keinen Fall überschritten werden, also 430 für Hardware und 70 für Windows einkalkulieren, kein illegales OEM 
+ Lautstärke relativ egal, Hauptsache die genannten Spiele laufen flüssig!!!




Es kann auch ein 970er Board sein für 80€!


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn man estwas spart,  sprich nur 4GB Ram, die HD 5770 (gibts ab 80€, wenn Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt) nimmt und sich das Windows vlt für 50Euro aus der Bucht holt, könnte man evtl noch nen I5 reinquetschen.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Wenn man estwas spart,  sprich nur 4GB Ram, die HD 5770 (gibts ab 80€, wenn Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt) nimmt und sich das Windows vlt für 50Euro aus der Bucht holt, könnte man evtl noch nen I5 reinquetschen.


 
Was meinst du mit Windows aus der Bucht?  Bay ist Bucht, verstehe 

Zeig mir doch mal ne HD 5770 oder 6770 für 80 € mit 1GB!
4 GB sind sowieso dabei, vergiss 8 GB.

Das wäre dann Graka -30 €, Windows aus der Bucht - 20 € (+ Versand??): also ca. 40-50 €, ja dann würde das sogar gehen!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich würde das Intel nehmen, da der i3 dank SMT und höherer Kernleistung in Spielen, die 4 Kerne nutzen gleich auf ist. In Spielen mit 2 Kernen ist er somit schneller.

@Gazelle: Bucht = eBay


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich würde das Intel nehmen, da der i3 dank SMT und höherer Kernleistung in Spielen, die 4 Kerne nutzen gleich auf ist. In Spielen mit 2 Kernen ist er somit schneller.
> 
> @Gazelle: Bucht = eBay



Ja das ist mir nach meinem Beitrag auch gekommen 
Welches Windows auf Bucht Laguna BEach denn?


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Geht doch:

150 - i5 2400
60 - iCafe
20 - 4GB G.Skill
80-85 - Powercolor (oder andere) HD 5770
30 - Asgard
40 - XFX Core 450
30 - Spinpoint F3 500GB
20 - LG Laufwerk
ca. 60 - Windows
ca. 5 - Versandkosten
----------------------
Ca. 495 
Auf den Punkt genau und den Unterschied zwischen HD 5770 und HD 6790 wird er eh nie merken.
Also, dann kann er sich von den letzten 5Euro noch ein Eis kaufen, ist doch auch was 
Kann im Moment leider keine Links bieten, da ich mit dem iPhone poste, kannst dir aber auch selber bei gh.de alles raussuchen.

Edit: leise Lüfter für 10Euro sollten auch noch rein, die könnt ihr aber auch noch später nachrüsten, wenn ihm die Lautstärke echt egal ist (Headset ist Pflicht xD)


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich muss jetzt eh erstmal was wichtiges erledigen, wenn ich wieder da bin poste ich dann mal ne Konfi und ich hoff, dass die dann endlich gut ist


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Sapphire HD 6770 1GB
Powercolor HD 6770 1GB

Sind aber auch die einzigen billigen!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Wolltest du keine HD 6790?


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wolltest du keine HD 6790?




Dann muss ich aber entweder nen i3 oder nen X4 955 nehmen und da ist der i5 doch um Welten besser!


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest du keine HD 6790?



Doch aber die war zu teuer und den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht.
@TE 
Es muss ja keine HD 6770 sein, die ist auch nur eine umgelabelte HD 5770.
Du sagtest ja, dass Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt, also kann man ruhig die billigste nehmen.
Will man jetzt natürlich noch eine leise und bessere Kühlkonstruktion, muss man dafür eben auch einen gewissen Aufpreis zahlen, welcher sich jedoch bei dieser Grafikkarte mit 10-15 Euro in Grenzen hält.
Du könntest dich auch mal nach einer gebrauchten Graka aus dem Forum oder der Bay umsehen


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Gebrauchte Karten gibt es sehr günstig. Hier im Forum gibt es extra einen Marktplatz, schnell 100 Beiträge machen und schon bist du drin


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



tobibo schrieb:


> Doch aber die war zu teuer und den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht.
> @TE
> Es muss ja keine HD 6770 sein, die ist auch nur eine umgelabelte HD 5770.
> Du sagtest ja, dass Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt, also kann man ruhig die billigste nehmen.
> ...


 

Portokosten erhöhen aber den Preis <
Und wenn du mal auf gh schaust, sind die 5770er teurer!

CPU: i5-2400
Board: ASRock H61iCAFE H61 GVSA
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W 
HDD: Samsung 500GB F3
LW: LG GH22NS
RAM: Teamgroup 8GB oder G.Skill 4GB
Graka: Sapphire HD 6770
Gehäuse: Asgard III
Win7 SB

Macht immernoch 527, und das sind nunmal 27 € zu viel, viel zu viel!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Kauf dir doch was gebrauchtes. Oder du verzichtest auf etwas Ausstattung und 2 Ram-Slots und kaufst ein günstigeres Board:

[FONT=&quot]MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III)[/FONT]


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch was gebrauchtes. Oder du verzichtest auf etwas Ausstattung und 2 Ram-Slots und kaufst ein günstigeres Board:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III)[/FONT]


 
Des geht nicht, noch günstiger, dann kommen wir in die A*s*hl*c*h Fabrikationen 

Va. wie kommst du drauf, dass des board nur 55 kostet? Bei GH gehts mit 58 los und dann kommen nochmal Versandkosten dazu, schon sind wir bei 63-64 €!!!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Günstige Mainboards sind nicht schlechter verarbeitet oder so, nur schlechter ausgestattet (solange du bei den anständigen Marken bleibst). 

Die Preisliste habe ich aus meinen Komplett-Zusammenstellungen genommen, also natürlich ohne Versand. Als ich vor 2 Wochen das letzte mal aktualisiert habe, waren es noch 55€, das schwankt fast täglich.


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe dir doch schon empfohlen, das Windows aus eBay zuholen, da sparst du nochmal ca 15, Versand mit eingerechnet.
Und nimm
Zur Not den i5 2300, ist nochmal ca. 10Euro günstiger.
Edit: ok, ich seh grad, den gibts bei Mindfactory nicht.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Diese Schwankungen brechen mir aber teilweise das Genick, mir wäre es natürlich lieber die 30€ Mehrkosten in Lüfter zu stecken, aber ein i5 ist eben sehr verlockend, wenn nicht sogar ein muss.
Diese Mainboards haben nicht mal Chipsatzkühler auf irgendwas


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Diese Schwankungen brechen mir aber teilweise das Genick, mir wäre es natürlich lieber die 30€ Mehrkosten in Lüfter zu stecken, aber ein i5 ist eben sehr verlockend, wenn nicht sogar ein muss.
> Diese Mainboards haben nicht mal Chipsatzkühler auf irgendwas


 Chipsatzkühler sind doch drauf, was willst du denn?


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Das h61m u3/s3 wäre bei Mindfactory nochmal 5€ günstiger als das iCafe und hat auch Sata3/Usb3
Der ram geht auch noch 5 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Chipsatzkühler sind doch drauf, was willst du denn?



Außer Southbridge seh ich da aber keinen Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Das funktioniert schon, keine Sorge


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Das liegt daran, dass es ein Ein-Chip-Design ist und NB und SB nicht getrennt sind


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass es ein Ein-Chip-Design ist und NB und SB nicht getrennt sind


 


Wer macht denn sowas, also nun das billigste mit i5-2400 und 5770 oder 6770, dann denke ich kommen wir auf nen grünen Zweig: Budget 430 €, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Jo, das wird schon. Poste am besten nochmal alles, bevor du bestellst


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Gainward GTS 450 1GB
i5-2400
ASRock H61m/u3s3
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W 
Samsung 500GB F3
LG GH22NS
4GB Kingston
Asgard III


Billigkacke, aber billig 
Macht immernoch 509, weiß nicht wo ich noch sparen kann? 

ich denke ich werde doch eher einen i3-2100 oder den X4 955 nehmen....naja


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hallo,

nimm zum Asgard noch einen Frontlüfter (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence, Scythe Slip Stream) mit dazu, der Rest sieht gut aus.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

"Wisst ihr wo ich noch sparen kann?"
"Nimm noch nen Frontlüfter"

Made my day 


Aber mal im Ernst, kannst du denn nicht 9€ irgendwo dazutun? Oder nimm auch mal andere Händler dazu!   Kleiner Tipp noch zu Hardwareversand: Wenn du alle Produkte einzeln über einen Preisvergleicher aufrufst und dann darüber nach Hardwareversand kommst, bekommst du einige € Rabatt


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp noch zu Hardwareversand: Wenn du alle Produkte einzeln über einen Preisvergleicher aufrufst und dann darüber nach Hardwareversand kommst, bekommst du einige € Rabatt


 
Nochmal verständlich für Gymnasiasten bitte


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Nochmal verständlich für Gymnasiasten bitte


 Haha, ich hab's verstanden  Also:

1) Du klicken auf Preisvergleich
2) Du suchen deine Hardware einzeln raus
3) Du klicken bei jedem Produkt auf Hardwareversand
4) Du werden weitergeleitet auf Hardwareversand. Da du tun Teil in Warenkorb
5) Jetzt du haben alles in Warenkorb und günstiger als wenn du das direkt über Hardwareversand aufrufen


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> "Wisst ihr wo ich noch sparen kann?"
> "Nimm noch nen Frontlüfter"
> 
> Made my day


Öhm, du hast gesehen das der TE seinen Beitrag nach meinem editiert hat, oder ? Ursprünglich stand da nichts vom sparen drin.

Abgesehen davon macht je ein Front- und Hecklüfter immer Sinn, Sparpotenzial sehe ich bei der CPU, da kann man den i3-2100 nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Klar machen die Lüfter Sinn. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass er editiert hat, als ich schon geschrieben habe!


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab's verstanden  Also:
> 
> 1) Du klicken auf Preisvergleich
> 2) Du suchen deine Hardware einzeln raus
> ...



 


Ich schwanke zwischen extrem billig mit i5 und naja Graka und i3 oder X4, ach eigentlich lieber i3, also i3!!! 
Also i3 und aha Graka , aber billigstes Mainboard und NT und RAM und Gehäuse!!!

Ah, jetzt ich verstehen was du meinen mit hardwareversand, den hardwareversand.de, also ich tun Hardware mal in Hardwareversand und dann sehen ob gut oder schlecht sein !


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

So billigst ist das NT ja jetzt nicht und das Asgard taugt auch was.

Dieses "Softy erwünscht" piesackt mich total


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Dieses "Softy erwünscht" piesackt mich total


 
Petz beim Mod, der kann dann auch gleich den Spam hier entfernen.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Und ich krieg eins auf die Backen, na vielen Dank auch 

Übrigens hab ich eine nette Info, die mein Bekannter mir nicht gegeben hat:

Er braucht den PC erst im Oktober, da hat er Firmung


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Erstens, wieso kommt er denn jetzt schon an und zweites was soll das sein? Gründet er seine Firma, oder was?


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Der braucht die Konfi irgendwie für nen Freund oder so, ich hab ihm heute schon gesagt was für ein Depp er ist mich jetzt schon damit zu nerven....
Nein ergründet keine Firma -OMG-     Kirchliche Firmung, mei oh mei


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

@Quanti: Firmung, das ist sowas Komisches, das machen die Katholiken. Wenn wir Evangelisten ein Ein-Chip-Design Konfirmation haben, dann haben die Northbridge und Southbrigge Firmung und... ähm... noch was 

@Gazelle: Da diskutieren wir 21 Seiten lang und dann sowas -.- Aber melde dich dann nochmal


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> @Gazelle: Da diskutieren wir 21 Seiten lang und dann sowas -.- Aber melde dich dann nochmal


 
Ich bleib extra bis halb 3 wach die letzten Tage um mich zu informieren, war schon voll heiß aufs zusammenbasteln und dann tut dieser *******, unglaublich 

Huntertech, du regst dich ja so über mein "Softy erwünscht" auf, ok du heißt ab sofort nicht mehr huntertec sondern "headhunter"


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Wenn schon huntertec_*h*_


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn schon huntertec_*h*_


 
Hahaha, weiß ich doch   

Wann kommen denn die Bulldozer raus?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Die sollten schon im Juli kommen (oder war es Juni?), jetzt verschoben auf "3. Quartal 2011".


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Die sollten schon im Juli kommen (oder war es Juni?), jetzt verschoben auf "3. Quartal 2011".


 
Dann wird es wohl im Endeffekt eh ein Bulldozer....
Ich bin derzeit am überlegen meinen aktuellen PC umzubauen, aber ich hab Schiss vor dem wie Vin Diesel vor seinem Mustang 

Wie geht eigentlich diese Anzeige unter deinen Posts? (Mit deinem PC)


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Anzeige? Du meinst Signatur. Du gehst oben auf Kontrollzentrum, dann auf "Signatur ändern", links in der Leiste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie geht eigentlich diese Anzeige unter deinen Posts? (Mit deinem PC)


 
Ist die Signatur. Die kannst du dir einrichten, musst aber extra noch einen Haken setzen bei "Signatur immer anzeigen", denn standardmäßig ist der nicht gesetzt.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Bei mir ist immer der text zu groß


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Dann mach ihn kleiner 

Ihc würde die Schriftgröße auf 2 (kleinere Signatur) oder 1 (ab der Länge von meiner Sig) machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist immer der text zu groß


 
Was willst du da denn reinschreiben?

5 Zeilen, maximal 1000 Zeichen, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Gazelle (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Also ich leg das Thema vorerst auf Eis, bis September dann wahrscheinllich


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Aauu, ruschig! Bis September dann!


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Haha, wir können wieder diskutieren 

Folgendes, es sollte eine bessere Graka rein anstatt dem i5-2400, der bringts eigentlich nicht bei nem Budget von 430 € (evtl. auch 480 € )
Wieder alte Diskussion: 

Brauche nun 2 Systemvorschläge:

430 €        und        480 €

Na dann mal los!


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich dachte du wartest !?


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Ich ja aber mein Bekannter will sich lieber jetzt einen kaufen, weil im Oktober die preise wieder horend sein werden bis nach Weihnachten!


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Du bist doch ´mittlerweile selbst Profi  Streng die grauen Zellen an, stell was zusammen und poste das hier.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Genau Gazelle, jetzt mach du mal  Ich dachte du liest gern mit, dann kannst du ja jetzt was basteln


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Genau Gazelle, jetzt mach du mal  Ich dachte du liest gern mit, dann kannst du ja jetzt was basteln


 
Ok dann mach ich jetzt mal 

Edit: schaut mal meinen 250 € Thread an, das wär mir wichtig 
Da komm ich gar ned klar


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Hab ich schon längst kommentiert


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

CPU: i3-2100 ~ 90
Board: Asrock u3s3 ~60
RAM: Kingston Value 4GB ~20
NT: XFX Core 450W ~40
HDD: Samsung F3 500 GB ~40
Graka: ASUS HD 6870 ~140
LW: LG GH22NS ~20
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard ~30

Macht 440 €


Ansonsten anstatt der ASUS, eine GTX 560 Ti für 190, würde dann genau 490 machen !


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Sieht doch gut aus  Wobei GTX 560 Ti und Core i3 irgendwie schon doof ist... ich würde dann eher die CPU aufrüsten statt der GraKa


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus  Wobei GTX 560 Ti und Core i3 irgendwie schon doof ist... ich würde dann eher die CPU aufrüsten statt der GraKa


 
Und wieso die CPU?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*

Weil zwei Kerne, SMT hin oder her, nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, eine GraKa tauscht du viel öfter als eine CPU.


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC für 500 €/ AMD oder Intel und welche Komponenten? (Softy erwünscht )*



huntertech schrieb:


> Weil zwei Kerne, SMT hin oder her, nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, eine GraKa tauscht du viel öfter als eine CPU.


 
Ok ich verstehe!


----------

